# How can I add decor panel design to radiator cover -sketchup



## MrYorke (6 Jan 2013)

As above

I've only just started using sketchup and I'd like to add a decorative grill to the panels of my radiator cover.....lets say oregan white for now. 

How would I do this?

The drawing/s I am currently working are all from the front so not in 3D. Nice and simple for now. 

Ease go easy on the explanation as again, it's all very new but I have a good grasp of the basics (I think)

Thanks in advance

Mike


----------



## Steve Maskery (7 Jan 2013)

Hi Mike
There are a few ways you could do this, from drawing the geometry of the grille itself (tedious, I suggest, unless it is very simple, like squares) to painting it with a graphic image of the actual grill you wish to use.
If you have a sample of the grille, photograph it, then, in an image editor, crop it to its single-unit geometry. It should be so that when the same image is tiled it reproduces the grille. Then you an use that image as a texture in SU.
Does that make sense?
S


----------

